# Shoulders and Back on the same day ??



## akimshinman (Aug 3, 2012)

So okay guys. Normally people do back and biceps on the same day but its hard for me. i cant focus on doing biceps cause im using lots of strength on back. So i think i wanna separate biceps on its own day and do back and shoulders on the same day. I have this new routine :

Monday-Chest Triceps
Tuesday - Back Shoulders
Wednesday - Biceps Legs
Thursday-Rest
Friday-Chest Triceps (more focus on Chest)
Saturday-Biceps Triceps
Sunday-Rest

Is it okaayy ?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Its ok


----------



## nby (Aug 3, 2012)

Legs should have its own day, heck quads/hams are a tough day already if you really push it.

But to answer your question, yeah you can do shoulders and back on the same day.


----------



## akimshinman (Aug 3, 2012)

but , arent shoulders major muscles ? if combine with back , wouldnt it be like lots of stress on the same day ?


----------



## akimshinman (Aug 3, 2012)

nby said:


> Legs should have its own day, heck quads/hams are a tough day already if you really push it.
> 
> But to answer your question, yeah you can do shoulders and back on the same day.




but , arent shoulders major muscles ? if combine with back , wouldnt it be like lots of stress on the same day ?


----------



## bjg (Aug 3, 2012)

i split my shoulders workout: i do rear deltoids and traps with back.
+ in your routine you are killing your triceps.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 3, 2012)

akimshinman said:


> So okay guys. Normally people do back and biceps on the same day but its hard for me. i cant focus on doing biceps cause im using lots of strength on back. So i think i wanna separate biceps on its own day and do back and shoulders on the same day. I have this new routine :
> 
> Monday-Chest Triceps
> Tuesday - Back Shoulders
> ...



You are working shoulders the day after chest and triceps, biceps the day after back and then later in the week working triceps 2 days in a row before hitting them again on Monday. You are setting yourself up to over train and burn out your CNS and in my opinion, see no growth at all. Bad overall plan, rethink it and you should see results.


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 4, 2012)

try a simple push/pull legs routine


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 4, 2012)

akimshinman said:


> So okay guys. Normally people do back and biceps on the same day but its hard for me. i cant focus on doing biceps cause im using lots of strength on back. So i think i wanna separate biceps on its own day and do back and shoulders on the same day. I have this new routine :
> 
> Monday-Chest Triceps
> Tuesday - Back Shoulders
> ...




You workout triceps 4 times a week, 3 directly and 1 indirectly? Chest and back 2x week, tris 4, biceps 3!? If you can work out that many muscle group that many times a week, you aren't working out hard enough. This routine is begging for overtraining. Just do 1 muscle group a week and chill out. This is good advice and listen to it, trust me Ronne C


----------



## akimshinman (Aug 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You are working shoulders the day after chest and triceps, biceps the day after back and then later in the week working triceps 2 days in a row before hitting them again on Monday. You are setting yourself up to over train and burn out your CNS and in my opinion, see no growth at all. Bad overall plan, rethink it and you should see results.




So whats your suggestions ? Can you give me a new routine ? I cant do back and biceps on the same day you know , cause when it comes to biceps i wont have any energy left.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

Day 1 chest-back-shoulders
Day 2 cardio
Day 3 legs
Day 4 rest
Day 5 tris-bis
Day 6 cardio
Day 7 rest


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 4, 2012)

Monday- chest/triceps
Tuesday-  back
Wednesday- off
Thursday- shoulders/traps
Friday- biceps/abs
Saturday- legs
Sunday- off


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 4, 2012)

Back
chest
REST
shoulders/arms
Legs
REST
repeat


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah of course you can but do properly so that it actually gives your body gaining a positive point!


----------



## bjg (Aug 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Monday- chest/triceps
> Tuesday-  back
> Wednesday- off
> Thursday- shoulders/traps
> ...


that will do fine


----------

